# Big 3 upgrade



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Audio section smurfenstein install for his subs


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not his stinking smefed badges post


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Not his stinking smefed badges post


Why do you dislike my badges so much? lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Quid pro quo. Planning on taking a pic of the chicago water tower on michigan avenue today after I post the said pics . I expect three from you . I did read last night that you posted challenge accepted . Then honor the challenge in good faith . 
Also you and X must answer the question I posted . The answer can be found if you would ask a platoon leader whom had to lead his men into a conflict that he knew would result in there demise . Try living with that on your tab.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

On a lighter note help this guy out with that picture thread of yours smurf.life is full of surprises.


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics. Here's how i did mine.


----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## samuelbjornestad (Feb 9, 2012)




----------

